# My TT in Absolutte 12



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Just been informed that my TT is in AbsoluTTe 12, im itching to see it but ill have to wait for my copy.

has anyone seen it, opinions etc.

Thanks


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

I like what you did with the Audi rings on your paint work, very clever. The lowering also looks cool. 8) 
As for your body kit I'm not a fan of them on what is already a beautiful car, but thats just my opinion.
Enjoy!


----------

